# 1970 gto Judge needs 3 prong temp sending unit



## qpb (Oct 29, 2012)

I need a 3 prong temperature sending unit for a 1970 ram air 3, 400 eng. can't find one... Does anybody know where I can get one?:willy:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Checking through the NAPA Pro-Link site, they only used a single wire temp sensor for years. Are you sure it's the temp sensor wires your looking at? Can you post a picture of the plug?


----------



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

You might want to give Performance Years a call (1-800-542-7278).

While they say that 70 uses a three-prong unit, they list a two-prong unit (Part # GME45) that would seem to be applicable for 70-72? You might want to get clarification/verification ... and find out what the third prong is for. This might work for you.

Rockauto also sells a two-prong for cars w/lights (not gauges).


----------



## tklaxs119 (Sep 29, 2012)

Yup I have one.
This is a picture of one. Mines in my storage unit, perfect condition.
Let me know if you still need it.
Chuck


----------



## dragntail (Jun 13, 2013)

do you still have this unit in the picture? if so, i would like to get it from you. please let me know. thanks


----------



## 72pontiaclemans (Sep 10, 2021)

qpb said:


> I need a 3 prong temperature sending unit for a 1970 ram air 3, 400 eng. can't find one... Does anybody know where I can get one?:willy:


Anybody else that might have one of these 3 prong sensors I would greatly appreciate any help


----------

